# I'm New, Please help, 17x12x9 mm Fibroid



## WooWoo (Jan 16, 2006)

Please help!

My lovely boyfriend and I have been tcc for about 1.5 years now.  I have had various tests on NHS and apparently I have a small Subucosal fibroid 17x12x9mm (posterior wall of uterus.  Apparently, this is not causing the problem - but I am not so sure.  I am now thinking of fertility treatment (will have to go private as I am 40 - don't even get me started on that one.

I would grateful for any advice.  Should I go straight for IVF, have the little bugger (Fibroid) removed - what?  Please help!!!


----------



## jersey (Jun 14, 2005)

Woo Woo-

Welcome to FF!
Your fibroid sounds really small. Submucosal fibroids are generally right under the lining of the womb, so maybe your fibroid has been hindering implantation? I think that probably isn't the case, though, just because it is sooooo small (this is a _good_ thing!).

Having the bugger removed could potentially delay your ttc-ing efforts. Depending on where the fibroid is, there are different ways of getting them out. I would talk to your doctor to discuss the options of removing the fibroid or continuing with IVF with the broid still there. My gut feeling on this is that your fibroid is probably too small to be an issue...but, it is _your_ body, and nobody knows your body like you!

Come & join the Fibroid thread! The girls over there are full of information and support. Also, try googling uterine fibroids...you can find out all sorts of info on the different types of procedures, etc.

Good luck!
xoxo
Jersey


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Woowoo

Welcome to the fibroid posse!  Like you, I am a goldie (golden oldie i.e. over 40).  When I started treatment I was 39 and my fibroid was about an inch in diameter.  The clinic advised me it could affect implantation but it wasn't blocking the womb cavity (where the embryo is supposed to implant and grow) so on balance we decided to go ahead.  I had a couple of BFPs, as you can see below, but ultimately they all failed and the clinic, after testing me for other implantation risk factors, then advised me to have it removed.  By this time it had grown to 2 inches and was denting the womb cavity.  I had my myo at the end of November and am waiting my 3 months before trying again.  

You will need to be guided by your clinic.  Your fibroid doesn't sound that big, so it may be worth a go without having it removed first, especially as waiting for the op could put your TTC back by some months, especially if you do it on the NHS.  Do come back to us if you have any more questions

Essex Girl


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi WooWoo

Welcome to FF, I'm sure you will love visiting us all.

We had been trying for about the same amount of time when I first saw the doc about really heavy periods and I was subsequently diagnosed with fibroids - largest about 3 x 4 cm at that time.  Since then (about 8 months ago), my periods have become much, much worse (longer, heavier, more painful) and it appears that they have grown.

My gynae and doc kept re-assuring me that it wasn't the fibroids stopping me getting pregnant, even though no-one could tell me exactly where they were situated.  I was even put on clomid despite ovulating naturally.  Nothing was happening so I paid to see a private fertility specialist who said I should never be on clomid and that if I did get pregnant, I would most likely mis-carry.  He has booked me in for a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and dye next Friday and would then like me to have a myomectomy to remove them.

I am very cross that it has taken all this time - I got bad advice for a long time and wasted time trying when it just wasn't gonna happen.

I am not saying you must rush into having yours removed because it does seem very small, and if it doesn't grow may not cause you any problems.  However, I would advise that you seek a second opinion, its worth paying for (should only be around £150 privately) - just to make sure you are getting the correct advice and that things dont have to get worse before they get better.

Love & Luck to you

TillyBilly


----------



## WooWoo (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Girls 

You have been a great help!

Essex Girl - can I ask what sort of tests are involved (tested for implmantation risk factors) - this would be something I am keen to try.

Tillybilly - I have had a HSG (Dye) and a saline scan - but the NHS have said that this is not causing a problem - I am now on the waiting list for a private clinic. Do you think I should get this tested further

Thanks girls - you are amazing xxxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Woowoo

To be honest, I can't remember exactly what I was tested for.  I was given them after my miscarriage at 3.5 weeks because there are some people who have antibodies that reject the embryo and they wanted to rule those out.  They are blood tests - I remember about 7 syringes of blood being taken - and one of them is natural killer cells.  The other antibodies have more technical names and perhaps someone with more scientific knowledge can help out with that info.  They cost about £200.  I did try to get them done on the NHS, but my GP went off the deep end when I asked, becuase normally you only get referred for them once you have had 3 miscarriages.  That's all very well when you can conceive naturally, but a different matter when you are paying for IVF at however many £1000s a time....  

It's probably too early to do them now, if you hvaen't yet started treatment, as there may be different reasons why you are having difficulty TTC - one of the things I have learned from this board is that there are lots of different causes of infertility - indeed, I'm amazed anyone actually manages to get PG at all, with so many parts of the process which can go wrong!  (and then a whole load more once you are PG).  If you go to a good clinic, they should advise you on all this.

Do come back to us if you hvae any more questions (I'm sure you will!)

Essex Girl


----------

